# Best Waterproof Breeches



## Christmas Crumpet (17 September 2014)

Does anyone have any and what are they? Have been recommended Shires & Horseware Aylesbury. I want to get the right pair to keep me nice and dry through the rainy season!!!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (17 September 2014)

I like the Musto Snugs though they aren't fully waterproof - just water resistant but often better than nothing. Mountain Horse do 'polar' breeches that are fully waterproof and v warm though do go over your boots so perhaps not good for hunting! 

Kingsland and another company do 'rain legs' - basically thin white (might not be white, might be clear!) waterproof over-trousers that go just over the top of your boots to prevent dripping.

Kingsland ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201098479...me=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Much cheaper ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221242140...me=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

I'm not sure if the cheaper ones come in other colours, but Kingsland only do white.


----------



## PorkChop (17 September 2014)

I use the Ri-Dry waterproof over breeches in cream for hunting, still going strong - I also highly recommend their waterproof jacket


----------



## tootsietoo (18 September 2014)

I bought some of the Horseware Tally Ho Aylesbury breeches last year.  They are not my best buy ever.  They are fairly warm and showerproof, but they make my legs look like sausages, not flattering at all.  They are very warm, so by the time I have tacked up and loaded the horses I'm sweltering (unless it's about -2).  And if I remember rightly, they didn't stand up to a day of being absolutely soaked - the water managed to seep through to my knickers somehow!  However, I don't know if any of the alternatives are better.  I would probably buy some of the cream over breeches like LJR.  I also know someone who has started making riding aprons - search for Thi Dri Riding Aprons on Facebook.  My next purchase!


----------



## irish_only (20 September 2014)

I love my hunting apron although it's getting rather old and tired, am off to look at Thi Dri, thank you tootsietoo


----------



## kentridingclubber (24 September 2014)

I have tried Ollie Townsend ones, have to say if they fitted me properly they would be top notch. They are warm (lined) and waterproof, and look ok. They are just so tight around my knee and calves (ok calf up) so they are a little uncomfy although hoping with continued use they wil eventfully stretch out


----------



## racingdemon (4 October 2014)

Mark Todd ones are good, & fleece lined as well


----------



## hunteress (8 October 2014)

I have Pikeur winter one's in Maize they are fab you need to go up a size as they come up small they are a very flattering fit I also have the Tally Ho Aylesbury they also come up small and are in bough and the Musto's are great under my Ri-Dry over trousers from www.huntingstockmarket.com I also have the navy Ri-Dry overcoat it was pricey but never regretted buying it it gets many a admiring look as the saying go's you get what you pay for and they last for years.


----------



## asset2004 (7 November 2014)

I have Toggi Arctic waterproof breeches and worn them the last 2 seasons, they have been very good.
I recently bought a pair of Townend, they are long in the leg and also tight at the knee.
With all these breeches though you do need to go up a size as they don't stretch the same.
I know Shires also make waterproof breeches. They are all similarly priced at around £90.
Also have a pair of Musto Snugs but although warm are not waterproof. 

Very tempted with a Ri-Dry coat, although very pricey. How is the fit? Wondering if I could squeeze into a large childs as usually a size 8/10.


----------

